# 575 new holland square bailer



## ed harty (Jan 17, 2010)

i am having trouble with breaking shear pins on my bailer.
i have done the settings on the knotters and twine fingers & still shears the shear pin so just wondering what else to look for.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

There are 3 shear pins - which one? If it does it all the time, I would run it by hand to find out where something binds/hits.

Rodney


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

Ed

Although I am running a Case inline, uually when it breaks multiple shear pins (on the flywheel), the plunger is hitting the plunger stop. Nothing in the chamber and still breaks every time. There is a shear bolt that breaks on the knotter shaft that lets the plunger stop engage. Of course I usually don't think of this til I break two or three.

Jim


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ed, There are many, and I mean many reasons why you can shear bolts. I take it that it is the bolt in the flywheel. Some things are 1. not using NH shear bolts that are the correct size ( should be snug) 2. The bushing that it goes into is worn which results in a sloppy hole  3. Baling too heavy or green hay 4.tension rails too tight 5.bale case having a lot of material in it that has accumulated 6. There is also a bushing in the center of the flywheel that could be worn. The list goes on and on but I think Rodney gave you the best advice. Empty your bale chamber and get someone to turn the flywheel by hand and look closely at everything. You never know where the problem might lie. You should look this up in your operators manual. They will have a troubleshooting guide in the back that will help. I have only given you some of my experiences from the years of baling and from a sometimes fading memory. Best, Mike


----------



## ed harty (Jan 17, 2010)

it is the shear pin on the flywheel.


----------



## ed harty (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks very much for the insight


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We had one years ago where the pin fell out that operated the cable for the needle safety. Every time the needles go up, the safety comes out, and if the timing is wrong the plunger arms hits it and BANG! That's whay the rubber pieces are on top of the plunger arm. Took me a while to figure out why it was breaking pins.

Rodney


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

If you are baling hay and the sheer pin gets broken. After replacing it you need to make sure the needles are back in park position. Usually they are tripped and the safety stop is out. If you don't repark the needles it just resheers the pin at start up. Been there before. Also might check the timeing marks are lined up. The manual goes into checking timeing better than I could attempt to remember where the marks are.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Have 2 sets of knives keeping one set sharp and ready to go. 
Only use files or a slow turning stone to sharpen the knives, Never use a grinding wheel!

Look in the owners manual and find the highest recommended strokes per minute. Run the baler at an engine RPM that will produce the highest strokes per minute. 
(The idea is when the knives are cutting the hay is when there is the most strain on the drive train. Using the higher strokes per minute will give more momentum on the plunger when it is cutting the hay.)

Have a baler *OPERATOR* on the tractor who can count strokes per bale. With a 40" bale no fewer than 15 strokes per bale, for a 36" length no fewer than 12 strokes/bale. 
(I go down a gear at 11 strokes/bale and go up a gear at 18 strokes/bale. If your windrows are so big you can not get your tractor speed slow enough get a tractor with a creeper range.

Have a good operator on the rakes. Have one who never, well hardly ever, leaves wet slugs in the windrow for the baler to find. At the same time the have the baler operator recognize a wet slug and to sneak up on it, real slow.

With a little experience and maybe guidance the individual on the mower will leave a nice swath of hay for the rake operator to work with. Maybe even leave a pattern that is friendly to baler efficiency.

Another good thing would be to take any and all entertainment equipment off the tractors, read radio & CD Player. No little toy that plays music in their ear ether. If that does not help put the hay equipment drivers on open station tractors till they learn.


----------

